# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box تحديثات :  NAV Module Ford - Martech RCD AMS 0.0.8.12

## 4gsmmaroc

*Martech RCD AMS 0.0.8.12 - CD132 - NAV Module Ford* 
Next V and M series in support, this time big navigation from Ford units 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Latest Update :*   *- Alfa Romeo, 932 CC, 7 640 376 316 by Blaupunkt 
- Alfa Romeo, 932 Connect, 7 607 005 055 by Blaupunkt 
- Alfa Romeo, Antares T60 GSM phone, 7 649 980 310 by Blaupunkt 
- Ford, CD132 - NAV. MODULE, 3S7T-18B988-AD, MC9S12 by Visteon  - M series
- Ford, CD132 - NAV. MODULE, 3S7T-18B988-AE, MC9S12 by Visteon  - M series
- Ford, CD132 - NAV. MODULE, 5S7T-18B988-AC, MC9S12 by Visteon  - M series
- Ford, CD132 - NAV. MODULE, 5S7T-18B988-AF, MC9S12 by Visteon  - V series
- Ford, CTS NAV MODULE, 3S7I-18B988-AB, MC9S12 by Visteon 
- Renault, G5 (B) RDS, 7 644 495 091 by Blaupunkt 
- Nissan, MMR CD-G, 7 645 362 318 by Blaupunkt 
- Citroen, PF-3 (C), 7 642 775 392 by Blaupunkt*  
Run martech_rcd_ams.exe for autoupdate or download:
- exe file: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- installer: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *
Best Regards* *Martech Team*
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## elec .center

شكرا

----------

